# First frozen embryo transfer



## Sunniesoph (May 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I hope you are all well and keeping positive if currently cycling.

Unfortunately we've had two failed fresh cycles. The first time we had no embryos to freeze but this time we've got one frozen blastocyst and I'm over the moon that we've got one extra chance from this cycle. Plus we've had 3 day transfers before so getting to blastocyst is a first for us.

I don't really know much about frozen transfers though. I've read that you can do an artificial cycle (down reg) or a natural cycle. The information sent to us by our clinic suggests there isn't much difference in the success rates but I read something on the Internet which said artificial cycles have better success rates.

Anybody have any experience of either type? I realise, like everything ivf, there is no straightforward answer but I'd be really interested to hear what you have to say.

Thank you!

Soph x


----------



## Louise1234 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just seen this and iv posted something similar just now! Did you find out anything? I'm I exact,y the same boat as you although I had 1 unsuccessful fresh ivf and I have 1 frozen now. What did you go for natural or stimulated?


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

We are just about to embark on a medicated FET. At our first appointment with our consultant, he said that medicated cycles are easier to plan and control, which is why he prefers them to natural cycles, but didn't mention anything about success rates.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi ladies

I had a medicated fet last year and I have a 5 month old. I did not have much of a choice but to go medicated as i had to travel to the uk for treatment and it would have been so difficult to book flights and accommodation without having any idea about timing as I had to rely totally on my body if i opted to go natural.

But i remember that i was much more at ease than my cycle buddies who opted to go natural because they were constantly edgy waiting to ovulate.

In addition to the medicated fet I had endo scratch and embryo glue and also acupuncture which could have contributed to my success. Wish you all the best of luck. xxx


----------



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Sunnysoph...

I had my first & only FET in August & I'm nearly 37 weeks pregnant! Still can't believe it. I had a natural cycle & found it so relaxing compared to previous medicated IVF cycles. I think it also depends on how regular your monthly cycles are. Each clinic will do things differently I suppose so you just have to trust their judgement.
I liked the fact that my body seemed to know what to do.... Having doubted it over the last 8 years whilst TTC.

Lots of luck!
Marion x


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Sunniesoph.
I'm also just about to embark on a medicated FET. Just waiting for AF to arrive (any day now) . Hope yours is a success! Good luck!


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, My clinic only did medicated as they can control it better. With a fresh cycle they have to time the implantation to match your cycle and the age of the embryo so a much smaller window. Medicated transfers can be done as and when, so can avoid weekends. 

I had a total of 3 medicated FET's I got pregnant on all 3, 2 unfortunately were chemical and I was found to have a clotting issue, once this was treated I got a BFP on my third go and got twin boys who are almost 7.

Good luck xx


----------



## Sunniesoph (May 17, 2014)

Wow! Like waiting for a bus, no replies and then 6 all at once! I guess I have Cloudy to thank for moving my post to the right place (oops, sorry and thank you!).

Thanks everyone for your replies - it really does make you feel less alone to hear from others who've been there (or are going there with you - good luck Louise, Sarah and Blacksand! Let's hope this is our time!). I joined this site a while ago but this is the first time I've actually posted and I'm so glad I did!

It sounds like medicated cycles are the most popular then. I suppose that makes sense in terms of timing everything correctly although your experience sounds wonderful Marion. Eeek, 37 weeks! You must be so excited. I love hearing lovely success stories. Good luck with everything and enjoy every minute 

Beachbaby, I bet your boys keep you busy! I'm sorry to hear you had such a hard time in getting there but glad it worked and you got your precious boys in the end.

Evan, I've had the embryo glue for each fresh cycle but am thinking about asking to have a scratch this time as I've heard good things about it. Was it very painful? I don't even know why I'm bothering to ask because we know we'll all do whatever it takes...but was it?!! I hope you are enjoying your little one and that he/she is letting you get some sleep at night!

Well, after all that, I think I'll wait and see what my clinic suggests when we go for our meeting and take it from there. I am usually a straightforward 28 days but I still think they'll opt for a medicated cycle and after hearing your experiences I'll be happy to go with that.

Thanks ladies for sharing and for the good luck wishes, I'll keep you updated  

Soph x


----------

